# Travel/Beach/Water



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”

I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, I'm a redhead so I'm never going to list the beach or outdoor water activities on a dating profile lest I find myself burned to a crisp trying to keep up with my date in the hot sun while I get redder and redder by the minute. 

But, I think most people think of the beach as a relaxing spot to recharge and let some stress melt away. 

And travel is fun, seeing new and exciting parts of the world is a great way to spend a vacation. I would list that on my profile. 

Water sports combines the beach with being active and nobody wants to appear like a total slug on their profile. 

Those would be my guesses.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife and both adult daughters love the beach.

But then again, so does my adult son.

They can all have it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We are saying that in our profiles because we want to travel to tropical destinations with a man. So we put that in there so you will next us if you don’t like the beach or don’t like to travel or maybe you simply can’t make travel plans at this time. But our intention is letting you know that’s what we will be doing so we need to match in this way in order to date. 

Where I’m at many of the guys profiles also talk about water because there are so many rivers and lakes here, they have boats, they fish and water ski, and they are advertising these things so we will next them if we aren’t into boats and such.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> We are saying that in our profiles because we want to travel to tropical destinations with a man. So we put that in there so you will next us if you don’t like the beach or don’t like to travel or maybe you simply can’t make travel plans at this time. But our intention is letting you know that’s what we will be doing so we need to match in this way in order to date.


But what is it about those activities that seem to appeal to most women? That’s my puzzlement. It actually gets a little boring when that is all I see on profiles. I wonder if I’m accidentally in a beach and travel dating site. I’d be ok if a woman said she was a homebody and liked crocheting. At least it would be something different.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

southbound said:


> But what is it about those activities that seem to appeal to most women? That’s my puzzlement. It actually gets a little boring when that is all I see on profiles. I wonder if I’m accidentally in a beach and travel dating site. I’d be ok if a woman said she was a homebody and liked crocheting. At least it would be something different.


I don't really understand people who do not like the beach (at least warm, tropical ones). I love everything about it. It makes my entire body and soul feel better on all levels. I can't wait to get back the moment I leave. I love to swim, boogie board, surf, snorkel, or just float for hours and hours. The beaches where I live the water is too cold to get into, so I have to travel to reach such a beach.

I actually have a friend who does love to crochet and she loves cats, but she's also hot and really cool, not a weird old lady or something. She's not a beach person. I don't think she ever actually put in her profile that she likes to crochet and loves cats as usually that's going to turn all the men right off. She ended up getting with a great guy and they are getting married next summer. He is on a ball team which consumes nearly his whole life. He doesn't understand why she's not into ball games and ball culture. He wishes she would share his enthusiasm for it but she just doesn't.

Obviously for you, you should avoid these profiles since you will not be able to even understand why a person likes the beach.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > But what is it about those activities that seem to appeal to most women? That’s my puzzlement. It actually gets a little boring when that is all I see on profiles. I wonder if I’m accidentally in a beach and travel dating site. I’d be ok if a woman said she was a homebody and liked crocheting. At least it would be something different.
> ...


Actually, I like your friends story. They got together despite their differences. I guess I always wanted to connect with a person instead of what they do. I realize that having things in common is a great thing, but whenever I was ever around a woman, I was always more I retested in that connection that we might have that outweighs what hobbies we have. 

As for the beach, It wouldn’t be as big of a deal if I lived near a beach, but I live 600 miles from the nearest beach. It’s not like I just hop in the car and go enjoy whenever. So, I just don’t understand the lure in that situation. There is plenty of ways I can relax without going 600 miles.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

southbound said:


> Actually, I like your friends story. They got together despite their differences. I guess I always wanted to connect with a person instead of what they do. I realize that having things in common is a great thing, but whenever I was ever around a woman, I was always more I retested in that connection that we might have that outweighs what hobbies we have.
> 
> As for the beach, It wouldn’t be as big of a deal if I lived near a beach, but I live 600 miles from the nearest beach. It’s not like I just hop in the car and go enjoy whenever. So, I just don’t understand the lure in that situation. There is plenty of ways I can relax without going 600 miles.


I'm lucky if I get to a tropical beach once a year, and I have to travel to do so. But that will be my priority in traveling so in a profile, I'll say where I want to travel to and how much I love the beach.

Going to Hawaii for a week or 2 once a year is an experience that helps me make it through the rest of the entire dreary year. It does not mean I am doing it every weekend.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I am the quintessential beach girl. I grew up in a sunny, warm city where beach activities are year round. My dad also owned a commercial fishing company which gave me access to water sports and deep sea fishing activities most people dream about. It's in my blood. The closest thing I get here is pontoons and lake activities. Both are fun but not the beach. 

But just like you, in my area everyone loves to hike or mountain bike. They aren't my favorite things to participate in probably because I wasn't exposed to them until I was an adult.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> But just like you, in my area everyone loves to hike or mountain bike. They aren't my favorite things to participate in probably because I wasn't exposed to them until I was an adult.


That may have a lot to do with it for me. I was never at a beach until I was 40 years old. It wasn’t something I grew up doing. I’m glad I went, but apparently it wasn’t the earth shaking experience that it is with some. I don’t yearn to go there every year. 

Someone else mentioned that a trip to the beach helped them through the drab existence the rest of the year. I’m a happy person most every day, so I suppose I don’t feel the need for an escape in that manner.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

southbound said:


> I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”
> 
> I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?


90% of the time, when someone brings up percentages, 90% of them are made up on the spot.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Now I feel a little spoiled.

Ten minutes and I'm on a lake, 30 minutes and I'm on a major river, 45 minutes and I'm on one of the most popular destination beaches. Not to mention a variety of crystal clear springs.

Hence, my love of wearing good quality true flip-flops as acceptable casual wear.

Growing up in this region one tends to take this for granted, but really shouldn't.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

southbound said:


> But what is it about those activities that seem to appeal to most women?


Going to the beach means relaxing. It means lazy days in the sun enjoying the sounds and sights and smells. It's a sensual experience. The feel of the sun, wind, and water on your skin. The texture and heat of the sand. The relative coolness of the shady spots or deeper water. Going to the beach means play and people watching and human interaction.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't really understand people who do not like the beach (at least warm, tropical ones). I love everything about it. It makes my entire body and soul feel better on all levels.


I really can't stand the beach... especially warm tropical ones. 

But I can understand people who do... because the refreshing, invigorating experience you describe is exactly what I get high in the mountains. It's just a different piece of mother earth's offerings that inspires and elevates me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

southbound said:


> Someone else mentioned that a trip to the beach helped them through the drab existence the rest of the year. I’m a happy person most every day, so I suppose I don’t feel the need for an escape in that manner.


I just meant it helps me deal with the constant year round rain where I live. I am a happy person.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Busy city lifestyle folks love the beach as the pace of lifestyle is is almost a crawl in comparison. You are basically forced to slow down and relax as a result. 

Plus, who doesn't love the idea of flesh eating bacteria?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

southbound said:


> I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”
> 
> I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?




I can only speak as a guy who is a waterman, the ocean is mesmerizing and spiritual. I can see the attraction for any gender. Or, I may be just bias. That is my appeal, but can only assume it is the appeal for many of these ladies as well. 

I was practically born in the ocean, play/played in the ocean and will have my ashes spread there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife says that since we all came from the ocean, it's only natural we should want to go back... or at least visit frequently.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand people who do not like the beach (at least warm, tropical ones). I love everything about it. It makes my entire body and soul feel better on all levels.
> ...


I grew up around lots of snow and mountains, and loved it always. Yet I always fantasized about warm beaches. But I was not able to actually get my body into a warm ocean until I was an adult. It was even better than I had dreamed about all my life. I never looked back and have not spent any mountain time since. Other than when out of towners are around and I take them to the mountain because they don’t get to experience anything like that at home. 

I will never stop loving the beauty of the mountains, they are part of my life and people who live around here feel very connected to them. From downtown Portland you can see both Mt. Hood and Mt. St. Helens on a clear day. Or as we say it (normally referring to Mt. Hood) “the mountain is out today”.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> I grew up around lots of snow and mountains, and loved it always. Yet I always fantasized about warm beaches. But I was not able to actually get my body into a warm ocean until I was an adult. It was even better than I had dreamed about all my life. I never looked back and have not spent any mountain time since. Other than when out of towners are around and I take them to the mountain because they don’t get to experience anything like that at home.
> 
> I will never stop loving the beauty of the mountains, they are part of my life and people who live around here feel very connected to them. From downtown Portland you can see both Mt. Hood and Mt. St. Helens on a clear day. Or as we say it (normally referring to Mt. Hood) “the mountain is out today”.


Funny thing; I was born in SoCal, literally in a city called "Oceanside" and spent my early life there and other beachy locations throughout SoCal, after that moving to Carolina and beaches again.

In my teens we then settled in Colorado. It was the first time in my life I felt at home, geographically speaking. 

People may mock it or call it corny, but I 100% grok John Denver's most famous lyric, which coincidentally just happens to be about the same place I call home:
_"He was born in the summer of his 27th year
Coming home to a place he'd never been before..."_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I appreciate all the responses. As usual, people just like different things for different reasons. I just feel that beach, water, and travel are high on the list for things that women like. Not everybody likes ribs, scary movies, seafood, or museums, but it seems like beach, water, and travel are the universal pleasures for a large percent of people. I don’t fully understand that, but I suppose I’ll be ok.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

southbound said:


> I appreciate all the responses. As usual, people just like different things for different reasons. I just feel that beach, water, and travel are high on the list for things that women like. Not everybody likes ribs, scary movies, seafood, or museums, but it seems like beach, water, and travel are the universal pleasures for a large percent of people. I don’t fully understand that, but I suppose I’ll be ok.


What I think it boils down to is the beach is generally warm and peaceful. Most people like warmth and they like being at peace. The sound of the waves, the glow of the sun, the call of the gulls, it's all there for people to check out of daily stresses and become one with their surroundings. 

Most people go to the beach and... well.... just sit. I can't do that. I do my best, but when we sit at the beach, my wife claims she can literally feel my stress level rise, no matter how quiet and still I am. Since I don't surf and I'm not much of a swimmer, there's just nothing there for me. And I've been stung by jellyfish. Way better than losing a limb to a shark, but still not fun.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

southbound said:


> I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”
> 
> I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?


 I know very few women who would name the beach or water sports as interests. Travel for some maybe. Maybe it depends on where you live.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> 90% of the time, when someone brings up percentages, 90% of them are made up on the spot.


But, there's only a 10% chance of that!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate all the responses. As usual, people just like different things for different reasons. I just feel that beach, water, and travel are high on the list for things that women like. Not everybody likes ribs, scary movies, seafood, or museums, but it seems like beach, water, and travel are the universal pleasures for a large percent of people. I don’t fully understand that, but I suppose I’ll be ok.
> ...


Yeah if you don’t swim well or just plain don’t enjoy the feeling of being in (warm) ocean water, then what would be the point of going to the beach. I do sit on the beach but I also run on the beach, walk it, swim snorkel etc. I usually rent a cabana. This is because I cannot tolerate actually being in the sun all day but I want to spend all day at the beach. I have to have somewhere that I am guaranteed shade when I need it. So I lay on my cabana and get hot in the sun, working on my tan, then when I can’t stand the heat anymore I blast into the water and play for hours. Then when I can’t take the sun anymore I retreat to my cabana where my slow drip is waiting for me and I sip it in the shade while I still watch the ocean and all the lovely people in it.

After I’m cooled down enough, pull back the cabana top and get more tan. Then get hot, get back in the water. 

On a day like this I get more of a workout than any other. The ocean water activities are my favorite exercise because it just feels like extreme fun, not a workout. Also being in the water helps your muscles and I’m not as sore as I would be if I just worked out. 

Also it makes me very amorous to be at the beach, due to all the activities, the sensual pleasures and the fact that I’m always on vacay (ie: relaxed and carefree) when I’m there. And somehow everyone is more beautiful to me at the beach, even imperfect bodies, and I feel more beautiful too. I like that our makeup is useless against the ocean so women don’t bother with it as much at the beach and that makes them (and me) all seem more naturally beautiful, to me. And even the most sun screened white person will get a beautiful glow on their face after a day at the beach. It’s like the more often they are there on the beach, the more beautiful they become. The locals in Hawaii, native and others, are the most beautiful people I’ve ever seen. I think Honolulu is still ranked the happiest city in the US. I’ve been many times and I can only say, I understood why when I was there.

I also understand how the mountain air, skiing, and the beauty of that world could make me more amorous. I would definitely go on a ski weekend with a lover and anticipate all those lovely feelings. 

But if given the choice, I’d always pick tropical. Guys I’ve been with who can’t sit still in paradise have been into scuba, extreme hiking and biking, or exploring the islands more personally, like driving to remote areas and learning more about the history and local culture. There are hikes through these areas that can take days to complete. 

When your family drags you to a tropical beach, do you end up just reading a book in the room?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> When your family drags you to a tropical beach, do you end up just reading a book in the room?


I'll walk/jog as far as I can...
...except I hate hot weather and we only go to the beach when it's hot.

So I swim, even though it's not a favored activity. 

Or build a sand castle.

Or if the beach isn't too crowded, see if one of the kids will play frisbee with me.

Or if possible, go explore inland, be it a developed boardwalk or a natural area.

I dedicated myself to being able to sit peacefully, but my wife still swears she can feel my impatient, stressed vibes. So she sends me away and were both happier.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > When your family drags you to a tropical beach, do you end up just reading a book in the room?
> ...


Scuba?

Hang gliding or helicopter rides?

Rent a boat and zip across the ocean to a more private island?

I hear you about the heat. That’s why I have to just stay by the water. Hiking in those climates isn’t fun for me unless it is an overcast day. But that does happen a lot in Hawaii so that’s what I do on those days and reserve sunny days for the beach. 

Do you at least get “vacay benefits” while at the beach?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I also have noticed many women's profiles saying "love love love the beach". I get it, I like the beach...for about 20 minutes then I'm looking for something to do. 

Maybe women list travel and beaches in their profiles as a way of letting us men know they're not going to tolerate a staycation where we spend a week at home staining the barn. lol


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Scuba?
> 
> Hang gliding or helicopter rides?
> 
> ...


Some of those are the types of things we would both do, so I dont do them alone. So it's a half day of a together activity and a half day of something else. The good thing is i can find a bike trail just about anywhere, so that's the most common activity for me during her beach time.

And we're both foodies, so then we come back together for an evening on the town exploring the local culinary scene.

The vaycay benes is a mixed bag. Shes also more amorous while on vacation. But that is sometimes countered by fear of getting UTI when far from home. In her now post menopausal form, sex van also make her sore which also takes some of the fun out of a vacation.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm used to the heat. That part doesn't bother me at all. 

We do a family beach vacation every summer. We rent the same condo on North Padre, it's a 3 minute walk to the beach. One year we did switch it up and went to south padre. None of us liked it as much and it's a longer drive, and um... border patrol drug dog signaled us so we all had to get out and sit in the station while they searched the car. Nothing was in there, but that was a hassle and one of the dudes was trying to be all hard ass in front of my kids. Hope he choked on his ego waffles the next morning, *******. 

But yeah, we love the beach. Trying to have one of those things you do every year that the kids will always remember. I have fun with boogie boards with my son. He likes to go out really far where the waves are bigger so I'm out there with the kids. Wife doesn't like to go that far out. She likes to set a chair on the first sand bar where it's real shallow and just relax and watch us. Sometimes she'll come out for a quick dip to cool off, but then goes back to relax. We walk up and down, trying to pet everyone's dogs. Eat a packed lunch of goodies like fruits and veggie trays, pepperonis and cheeses and stuff like that. Play in the sand and build sandcastles and monsters with seaweed hair. We go looking around for cool shells to collect. I like standing out in the water and fishing for Whiting (southern kingfish) with my son. We dig around to find those little clear looking crabs and watch them scuttle off real fast, my kids think they are hilarious. We like messing with the seagulls, throwing food in the air just to attract the whole lot of them, then name the scruffy looking ones and make up stories about them and their lives. I can watch the pelicans fishing all day it's so cool how all the sudden they just dive in super fast. Of course there's night time, dig out a hole and have a fire going. Roast hotdogs and marshmallows and watch the sun set. Have a few beers, this is the time where I relax because all day I'm moving around with the kids. Nighttime I'm tending the fire or cooking up something on the old Coleman propane stove just enjoying the hell out of myself while the kids and mom are running around having fun. 

Theres so much fun stuff to do at the beach! The mountains and forests and wilderness areas are my first love, but I love the beach and our beach trips. They are some of the best times I spend with my family every single year. Going in 2 weeks 4 days from now. This will be our 6th year in a row doing this. If push came to shove I would quit a job before missing our beach trip. It's that important to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Scuba?
> ...


Yeah the one thing about swimming in the ocean is that it makes us prone to getting a UTI. That sucks. I’ve learned that I’ve got to go straight into a shower before anything else after swimming in the ocean. But it’s a small price to pay, since now I can usually get out ahead of it. The risk is definitely always there though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

"Travel/beach/water'' is very Hallmarkian. It sounds good in theory and makes for good instagram inspiring memes and pictures. 

That week in the Cuban sun in march is admittedly heavenly. But once school is out, and the temps hit the 30s, with near 90% humidity for weeks on end, my ''sun loving'' wife is inside with the A/C. 

That's my experience, anyways.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I spent a good few years growing up with the beach right across the street from me. Many years as a kid going to the beach. Where I live now, I am only 5 minutes from water. My only two homes have been on islands. You know something, if I never go to a beach again I am perfectly happy lol. Now talk to me about pools, and that is my idea of vacation! My Wife is not a beach person either. Couldn't be with someone who insisted on wasting time going to the beach lol.

Travel on the other hand both my W and I enjoy doing, and hopefully will be doing more as the kids get older.

IDK, the typical "beach, travel, and water activities " just seems like some over romanticized ideal these women pull out from a hallmark movie


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Man, this whole thread is making me want to go to the beach lol. The beach is my spirit place - truly. I love everything about it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the allure of the beach for women? How about getting to wear an itsy-bitsy, teeny-weeny, yellow polka dot bikini while sipping on a frou-frou drink with a cute little umbrella and not being expected to do anything because 'we're at the beach!'. 

All of those activities that women like @Faithful Wife enjoy? Nope, it'll get my hair wet. Sand in the crack? Nope, so don't get your hopes up. So, take those profiles with a grain of sand. What they're really telling you is that they want to veg. They just hate the sound of couch-potato.

I don't care for the beach. And, I used to live in Del Mar within walking distance of the beach.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its funny, I've never been a beach person. Fortunately neither has my wife - and she grew up a short walk from a really nice beach. To me its hot and after a little while sort of dull. I had a difficult time with heat. In cold weather you can just add clothes, but nothing you can do in the heat. 

I love mountains. Towering peaks, glaciers, snow. I feel like I could spend my life walking in the mountains. Of course I can easily see the opposite - I know that there are many people for whom a tough hike on rough terrain doesn't sound like fun at all.

So I think listing on a dating site interests in things like going to the beach or hiking in the mountains is great - its a way to help find areas of compatibility early on.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 135 acres. I have ponds, creeks, fields, woods, deer, turkey, and all manner of wildlife. I just don’t need to travel 600 miles to relax.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I do like that at the beach there are many bikinis worn by women who should wear bikinis. 

😎


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

southbound said:


> I have 135 acres. I have ponds, creeks, fields, woods, deer, turkey, and all manner of wildlife. I just don’t need to travel 600 miles to relax.


My ex wife loved to go to camp grounds, we even owned several campers as the family grew. Personally I never liked it, we had property surrounded by deep woods, we had a swimming pool, horses, dirt bikes, go carts, a fire pit, the kids friends always wanted to stay here. Yet my ex always wanted to get away, we would drive to another state and park five feet from the camper next to us, listen to the people fart and belch as they watched TV in their camper, man I hated those camp grounds! There's no place like home!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I do like that at the beach there are many bikinis worn by women who should wear bikinis.
> 
> 😎


Which is why I'm not sure why any men would have a problem with going...?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Which is why I'm not sure why any men would have a problem with going...?


Yes, my wife has actually brought that up as a selling point herself. Hard to tell if she just likes the beach that much so that she's willing to put up with a wandering eye, or if she's just so confident in my dedication to her that she knows I'm not one to get distracted by such things.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes, my wife has actually brought that up as a selling point herself. Hard to tell if she just likes the beach that much so that she's willing to put up with a wandering eye, or if she's just so confident in my dedication to her that she knows I'm not one to get distracted by such things.


Or a combination of the two. Sometimes one can't help but look because the good lord has blessed men with a plethora of hot women. Bet she figures, you won't be a dog out there, but at the same time you have testosterone, a ****, and some balls.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes, my wife has actually brought that up as a selling point herself. Hard to tell if she just likes the beach that much so that she's willing to put up with a wandering eye, or if she's just so confident in my dedication to her that she knows I'm not one to get distracted by such things.


I mean for me, I like looking too so why not share in the fun with your partner? 0

And of course I just mean respectful glances at people, not being a weirdo about it. But you don't even really have to try, they are just there everywhere, don't have to look like you are lookin' because everywhere you look, there they are.

OTOH, I guess if I didn't think I was going to get lucky later, it would just annoy me to see all the beach hotties.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Which is why I'm not sure why any men would have a problem with going...?


That's what I'm sayin' !! 😍😍


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ragnar Ragnasson said:
> 
> 
> > I do like that at the beach there are many bikinis worn by women who should wear bikinis.
> ...


In general, that is a good point, and if a guy liked going to the beach to start with, I guess that could be a plus; however, the beach is not my thing, so driving 600 miles to see women in swimsuits would seem a little much for me. I could probably find someone a little closer.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Driving 600 miles to do anything is a goodly amount, that's for sure.

But for me, the beach is 40 mins away, driveway to parking spot, if I'm driving slow.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

southbound said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar Ragnasson said:
> ...


I’m not saying I would drive 600 miles to any destination. But I do take vacations so when I’m planning them, I plan them in tropical destinations. This is a once a year or so type of thing. If it wasn’t the beach, doesn’t everyone enjoy their time off on vacation wherever they go? Not sure what is different about this to you. I get it you don’t like the beach. I don’t think I would date a guy who didn’t like it. If he was good with beach or mountain I would give it a shot, but if he was mountain only I would not.

We have cold but beautiful beaches here, about 90 minutes from me. I’ve been to these beaches my whole life, as has everyone in Oregon. These are gorgeous picturesque places which I’ve been privileged to know very well. I’ve camped
hiked and fished nearly every river and lake and beach I got near, and that is a lot of them. Our entire western state line is the Pacific Ocean and we are blessed for that. Every Oregonian has a baby picture of themselves at the beach. (Though when traveling there, you say you are headed to the coast, not the beach. The beach only refers to the actual sandy beaches, the rest of the whole coast line including all the towns and hiways are the coast).

But it’s cold as **** and you can’t swim in it.
For me, that is when the beach finally loses its appeal. Can’t swim, not worth going to the beach. Once I had been to Hawaii I stopped going to the beaches in Oregon, other than for tours for out of town guests. 

So once a year at least I go to a place that makes me so happy I can glow about it until the next year. Other than a few weeks in August, this is also the only time I’ll experience truly good weather. I’m still confused by why anyone doesn’t feel the same, but clearly many of us do!
@Blondilocks I have spent more than a few days doing nothing but laying in the cabana. Once in awhile that’s all I’m doing and I’m getting good and buzzed the whole time. Like say you go to Hawaii in February, for me the water is just too cold unless the sun is out very hot and directly on me. It’s more like a nice 76 degrees that time of year so not enough to make me hot enough to get in the water. Plenty hot to laze in the cabana for 8 hours a day 2 days in a row and just watch the babes and sun tan. These would be girls trips, of course.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

As often happens, trying to address a question can get too complicated. I don’t think it’s strange that some people like the beach. I just noticed that almost every woman seems interested in the beach. Very few mention museums, historical sites, etc, it’s always the beach. I was just curious about the overwhelming appeal.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

I love the water, not necessarily "the beach." Just seeing a body of water brings me a sense of peace, and the sun warms my soul. I love boating and swimming in a tropical climate more than anything else...


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

I love the water. Oceans, lakes, rivers, creeks -- love them all. Warm and tropical surrounded by palm trees, cold and fresh surrounded with pine, waves calmly lapping at the shore of a sandy beach or crashing against the cliffs. Cool fresh springs bubbling up from the ground or naturally hot pools smelling slightly of sulfur. Cascades of water flowing down the mountain, or still ponds with the bullfrogs croaking. All totally amazing. There's something about water that makes life better in every way.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

wild jade said:


> I love the water. Oceans, lakes, rivers, creeks -- love them all. Warm and tropical surrounded by palm trees, cold and fresh surrounded with pine, waves calmly lapping at the shore of a sandy beach or crashing against the cliffs. Cool fresh springs bubbling up from the ground or naturally hot pools smelling slightly of sulfur. Cascades of water flowing down the mountain, or still ponds with the bullfrogs croaking. All totally amazing. There's something about water that makes life better in every way.


Yes! You are my spirit animal lol!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

southbound said:


> As often happens, trying to address a question can get too complicated. I don’t think it’s strange that some people like the beach. I just noticed that almost every woman seems interested in the beach. Very few mention museums, historical sites, etc, it’s always the beach. I was just curious about the overwhelming appeal.


Back in the beginnings of civilization, women stayed home near the water and men went into the mountains and forests to hunt. That's why more men like the outdoors and why more women love the beach. There's your answer.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > As often happens, trying to address a question can get too complicated. I don’t think it’s strange that some people like the beach. I just noticed that almost every woman seems interested in the beach. Very few mention museums, historical sites, etc, it’s always the beach. I was just curious about the overwhelming appeal.
> ...


Actually, that’s about as good of an explanation as there is.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I live at the beach, mostly for the activities that can only be done there. I can't stand a crowded beach though and most of them around here are very crowded.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

southbound said:


> I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”
> 
> I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?


As a woman, I don't know. Maybe they are trying to come up with something they can do with someone and those are popular things? I was browsing dating sites for awhile when I got divorced and I noticed the same with men -- TRAVEL. BEACH. BOATS.

Sigh. A lot of guys said they it was really important to them that the woman be "active." In my mind ...NEXT. My idea of a great Saturday activity is to get buzzed, take a 2-3 hour nap, cook a good meal and read a book... I kept seeing all these guys who wanted to go out of the river, lake, beach, etc. And I thought I would drive them crazy.

Then I met a guy IRL and guess what? He loves to go to the river with his boat and go camping and I'm actually having a blast doing those thigns with him. LOL.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

WorkingWife said:


> Then I met a guy IRL and guess what? He loves to go to the river with his boat and go camping and I'm actually having a blast doing those thigns with him. LOL.


I got my wife to go on a backpacking trip with me once. I think it will be very hard to get her back out there ever again. So, you need a backpack? Its an osprey tempest 30 in green. Perfect shape, only used once!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I got my wife to go on a backpacking trip with me once. I think it will be very hard to get her back out there ever again. So, you need a backpack? Its an osprey tempest 30 in green. Perfect shape, only used once!


It sounds great but I let him carry the backpack when necessary and that would be for bringing water and music while climbing up one hill/mountain. We usually go "boat camping" and we bring an air mattress if we're going to sleep on the ground! Ice chests full of food and drink. You get the picture... 

So far, he has not suggested a *backpacking* trip. I'd give it a whirl if he really wanted to but I don't think I'm in any real danger of that. This is about relaxing and having fun in the sun, usually with other people around too. "Backpacking trip" sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

WorkingWife said:


> It sounds great but I let him carry the backpack when necessary and that would be for bringing water and music while climbing up one hill/mountain. We usually go "boat camping" and we bring an air mattress if we're going to sleep on the ground! Ice chests full of food and drink. You get the picture...
> 
> So far, he has not suggested a *backpacking* trip. I'd give it a whirl if he really wanted to but I don't think I'm in any real danger of that. This is about relaxing and having fun in the sun, usually with other people around too. "Backpacking trip" sounds like a lot of work!


Yes, it's pretty much constant work. That's why there's "hiker midnight" which is basically as soon as its dark enough, you're off to bed. But thats solo backpacking. Going with people you tend to take more time at camp just hanging out and bull****ting around. 

All that work, the rewards are far beyond what you can imagine. The vistas you come to that can only be reached with a 2 day trek. A waterfall that you can't see from anywhere unless you hike to it. The feeling of pushing yourself to physical extremes, where you really wonder what the hell you're doing out here in the first place. Feeling like giving up, but then you make it. The feeling of accomplishment that goes along with it. I tell you, if you hate your car, spend 5 nights on trail. You've never been so happy to see your car in your life before. When I did the 230 mile trip, there's moments that you just can't have anywhere else. The highs and lows are so extreme, its almost unreal how you can shift in an instant from feeling like crap to suddenly the sun is shining and you're on top of the world staring at the most beautiful picturesque scene you've ever laid your eyes on. You gotta do it at least once. Like a 15 mile overnighter with some mountain climbs and vistas.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Yes, it's pretty much constant work. That's why there's "hiker midnight" which is basically as soon as its dark enough, you're off to bed. But thats solo backpacking. Going with people you tend to take more time at camp just hanging out and bull****ting around.
> 
> All that work, the rewards are far beyond what you can imagine. The vistas you come to that can only be reached with a 2 day trek. A waterfall that you can't see from anywhere unless you hike to it. The feeling of pushing yourself to physical extremes, where you really wonder what the hell you're doing out here in the first place. Feeling like giving up, but then you make it. The feeling of accomplishment that goes along with it. I tell you, if you hate your car, spend 5 nights on trail. You've never been so happy to see your car in your life before. When I did the 230 mile trip, there's moments that you just can't have anywhere else. The highs and lows are so extreme, its almost unreal how you can shift in an instant from feeling like crap to suddenly the sun is shining and you're on top of the world staring at the most beautiful picturesque scene you've ever laid your eyes on. You gotta do it at least once. Like a 15 mile overnighter with some mountain climbs and vistas.


Don't forget the stars! There's nothing like a moonless night in the wilderness when you're miles from any light pollution. It's positively overwhelming, but in a good way. When you lie still in a mountain meadow and look up, you're taking in the wonder of the universe. There's nothing else on earth like it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Don't forget the stars! There's nothing like a moonless night in the wilderness when you're miles from any light pollution. It's positively overwhelming, but in a good way. When you lie still in a mountain meadow and look up, you're taking in the wonder of the universe. There's nothing else on earth like it.


While my natural inclination is that I'm not a beach person and more drawn to mountains or woodlands... (and I do like galleries and museums) the post about the stars reminded me of a weekend away we took for my birthday. It was a farm stay where we could take the dogs. The big draw card for me was the stretch of land, stillness, and a night sky seemingly in high definition. Horses in the next paddock over, then being woken by the sound of cows moving across as the sun rose... was a treat to see ...And that day we drove out to the beach. I'm not one to swim in the ocean and sunbathing would be pointless with this effortless moon-tan I keep, but I do enjoy walking the beach with hubs and the dogs, feet and paws wet and sandy; the negative ions are good for the soul! It wasn't a still day, it was blustery and started raining, which in my book just added to the vibe of it all. We drove back to the cabin all windswept and salty.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

At the beach right now with the family. Just finished swimming waves with the kids. Now they are building sand castles with mom. How do you not like the beach?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I saw a sea turtle swimming by in the water. How cool is that?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

southbound said:


> I know one size doesn’t fit all, and a blanket policy can’t apply to everyone. With that said, I would say that 90% of all women’s dating profiles list the beach, travel, and water activities as top interests. I would say that applies to 90% of women I know as well. My question is, “why is that so high on the list of interests with most women?” “What’s the appeal?”
> 
> I believe this is so common these days that it just seems so normal and some may think it an unusual question. Personally, I would find it strange if 90% of people listed the same thing as a like unless it were very general. Everybody has to eat, but what if 90% of people said their favorite restaurant was Longhorn Steakhouse, or what if 90% said Elvis was their favorite singer. That would seem unusual to me. So, what is it about travel and the beach that causes it to top most women’s list?



The beach is very pleasant. That's why it's popular. The 90% thing doesn't surprise me. Would you be surprised if 90% of the women posted that they like chocolate? I wouldn't be.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Just thought of the reason people love the beach. As I look up and down I see family, family, couple, mom and son, family, dad and kids, family, another couple, jogger out with his dog, wind surfer, two girls who look like sister's walking a dog.... It's a damn near free enjoyable activity where you get together with those you love and just have a good time. All races, all religions, all body types, all ages, all classes... A bunch of people from all different lifestyles hanging out on the same stretch of land just having fun around and with one another. Nobody is bickering about this political party, or that Facebook post or whatever. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Don't forget the stars! There's nothing like a moonless night in the wilderness when you're miles from any light pollution. It's positively overwhelming, but in a good way. When you lie still in a mountain meadow and look up, you're taking in the wonder of the universe. There's nothing else on earth like it.


At the right beach - this can be done there as well. 

I love the coast - not necessarily “beaches” - the coast I grew up on is rugged and cool, the waters are icy and too dangerous for swimming. 

It’s the wildness of it that I love. The rhythmic thundering of the waves during a winter swell. The ocean mist in the air, the birds and wild life. 

When I think “beach” I don’t think of tropical and bikinis, but rather of untamed nature and that feeling of “home”. 

So perhaps “beach, travel and water” can be interpreted a number of ways


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Don't forget the stars! There's nothing like a moonless night in the wilderness when you're miles from any light pollution. It's positively overwhelming, but in a good way. When you lie still in a mountain meadow and look up, you're taking in the wonder of the universe. There's nothing else on earth like it.


Way offshore at night with zero ambient light and a clear sky is the most incredible thing I've seen. There is no space between the stars just layers and layers. It's humbling.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> At the right beach - this can be done there as well.
> 
> I love the coast - not necessarily “beaches” - the coast I grew up on is rugged and cool, the waters are icy and too dangerous for swimming.
> 
> ...



I can tell you that untamed wildness you feel is the same thing that draws guys like rocky and me to the most remote wilderness areas on earth. In Greek mythology, we would all be followers of Pan.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> At the right beach - this can be done there as well.
> 
> I love the coast - not necessarily “beaches” - the coast I grew up on is rugged and cool, the waters are icy and too dangerous for swimming.
> 
> ...


Yes, but not to the same degree. Any place you get away from light pollution enhances the quantity of visible stars along with their clarity and intensity.

But even in crystal clear skies, atmosphere itself dulls and distorts to some degree. When you're camping at 12,500 ft, that's two miles less atmosphere you're gazing through, and the remaining atmosphere above you is significantly thinner, further enabling brightness and clarity.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes, but not to the same degree. Any place you get away from light pollution enhances the quantity of visible stars along with their clarity and intensity.
> 
> But even in crystal clear skies, atmosphere itself dulls and distorts to some degree. When you're camping at 12,500 ft, that's two miles less atmosphere you're gazing through, and the remaining atmosphere above you is significantly thinner, further enabling brightness and clarity.


The desert is also very clear. I guess because there's almost no moisture in the air? I've never thought about the reasons why. The sunsets in the desert are unmatched compared to anywhere else I've ever been as well. Out in BFE desert lands on my uncle's compound (off grid living. We call it the compound) the stars are as good as I've seen at 11k ft elevation camping near Bison Peak in your neck of the woods, in the Lost Creek Wilderness.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I took my kids to Cape Cod for vacation last week. We had a blast!! It's a great family activity. My girls get along wonderfully at the beach. To see the three of them playing and laughing in the waves and having fun is priceless. This trip I got to spend some one on one time with my daughter's boyfriend. We had a great talk about some stress he's been going through with his parents. I had the chance to give him the advice I've wanted him to get for a while now. All of us read, talked, playing in the waves, did some boogie boarding, etc. 50% of us got sunburned which is why we don't go to the beach every weekend, but a vacation at least once a year is a must for our family. Total family bonding time!!!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I took my kids to Cape Cod for vacation last week. We had a blast!! It's a great family activity. My girls get along wonderfully at the beach. To see the three of them playing and laughing in the waves and having fun is priceless. This trip I got to spend some one on one time with my daughter's boyfriend. We had a great talk about some stress he's been going through with his parents. I had the chance to give him the advice I've wanted him to get for a while now. All of us read, talked, playing in the waves, did some boogie boarding, etc. 50% of us got sunburned which is why we don't go to the beach every weekend, but a vacation at least once a year is a must for our family. Total family bonding time!!!


Can't agree more with this! Our annual beach vacation is priceless. We rent the same condo. Do a lot of the same things. I want to create memories that the kids will always remember from growing up. When they are 80 they can say "when we grew up we always went to North Padre Island as a family and had a blast!" I don't have any of those annual family outing memories. I feel like this is something they get a lot out of and will mean more and more to them as they age.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> > I took my kids to Cape Cod for vacation last week. We had a blast!! It's a great family activity. My girls get along wonderfully at the beach. To see the three of them playing and laughing in the waves and having fun is priceless. This trip I got to spend some one on one time with my daughter's boyfriend. We had a great talk about some stress he's been going through with his parents. I had the chance to give him the advice I've wanted him to get for a while now. All of us read, talked, playing in the waves, did some boogie boarding, etc. 50% of us got sunburned which is why we don't go to the beach every weekend, but a vacation at least once a year is a must for our family. Total family bonding time!!!
> ...


Another awww. 

Yes do this and continue to do it. They will always remember. Mine are adults now and we all cherish and still do the things we did when they were little.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Can't agree more with this! Our annual beach vacation is priceless. We rent the same condo. Do a lot of the same things. I want to create memories that the kids will always remember from growing up. When they are 80 they can say "when we grew up we always went to North Padre Island as a family and had a blast!" I don't have any of those annual family outing memories. I feel like this is something they get a lot out of and will mean more and more to them as they age.


A friend of mine goes to Cape Cod yearly with her entire family. Her parents started renting a house for a week back when she was a small child. She is now married with three kids and her Dad sadly, passed away about 10 years ago. But, her Mom continues to rent a place for the entire family and nobody ever misses it. They are there now and got hit with a very dangerous tornado, parts of the Cape are just torn apart. But they are will their family and still managing to have fun. 

This is my goal for the future with my girls...a once a year family trip with everybody. So important!!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> A friend of mine goes to Cape Cod yearly with her entire family. Her parents started renting a house for a week back when she was a small child. She is now married with three kids and her Dad sadly, passed away about 10 years ago. But, her Mom continues to rent a place for the entire family and nobody ever misses it. They are there now and got hit with a very dangerous tornado, parts of the Cape are just torn apart. But they are will their family and still managing to have fun.
> 
> This is my goal for the future with my girls...a once a year family trip with everybody. So important!!


So worth it! 3 years ago it was jellyfish city out here. We all got stung. Still had a blast. 5 years ago we came when the ocean decided to toss all the seaweed on the shore. It was stinky and gross feeling all the seaweed against you when you swim. But that's just another story "remember that seaweed year?" And we all look back on those memories fondly and those less than ideal years is where lasting memories are formed. Your girls will love it and cherish the memories.


----------



## evelyco (Nov 10, 2021)

I think it is so because these are the most interesting activities. Everyone enjoys spending time on a beach and traveling. For example, I also love traveling; whenever someone asks me what I like doing the most in my life, I always answer that it is traveling. My friends always ask me about the places they can visit. I always recommend them the Los Altos Resort in Costa Rica. It is an amazing country, with beautiful nature and even more beautiful beaches. Everyone that have been there thanked me for the recommendation.


----------

